# Accutrons Zzzzzzzzzzzz



## gd427 (Nov 29, 2007)

When I was seventeen, in 1973, a friend of mine showed me his Gold cased Accutron 214 Spaceview and since then I was mesmerised by these watches. A year later I got myself a stainless steel 214 which I cherished until 1989 when my 3 year old daughter decided to hammer it to pieces on the side of a Yugoslavian hotel bath. Little darling !!........

Well now I'm on a crusade to buy up the rest of the 214s in the World !!! .

Ive currently got an Alpha, two Swiss 214 Accutron Spaceviews, a bowtie 214 .

Oh and a replacement of the original 214.

Im obssessed with them......anyone else ???


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gd427 said:


> Im obssessed with them......anyone else ???


Me! Foztex...and a few others.

A few of my 214s...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess I might qualify.

Have a look

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/13056146


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

My first accutron was in college, an astronaut with the coffin link bracelet. Wish I had it back. When I started re-acquring hummers, I went with two Omegas, an Eterna Eternasonic, and two 18k solid 218s, both of which are rather elegant, especially the one with roman numerals. Amazing timekeepers after all these years. They really DON'T make them as the used to.


----------



## gd427 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys made my night........forgot I'd got a Railroad too. but its away being rebuilt. Might be useful for us to add some good reliable repairers and spares sources.I will post some tomorrow.They tend to be a bit secretive like Indian motorcycle owners dealers repairers


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've actually picked up two 218s in the last month, but moved them both on as soon as I managed to acquire this 214,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I used to have quite a collection of these... but now I only have this one:


----------



## gd427 (Nov 29, 2007)

Forgot the Astronaut as welll !! just been reminded how boring I am and have to go to bed


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

"hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm - let me think.............










zzzzzz? nah... unique, yup. :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I REALLY miss this but at least it's in safe hands


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have this one....

*Bulova Accutron 218,1970*










I need to get some more :wub:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> I REALLY miss this but at least it's in safe hands


I wouldn't be too sure about that Stuart...does it have Omega on the dial? No! :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY miss this but at least it's in safe hands
> ...


If you mean this one, it's in very safe hands


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


 :crybaby: :sadwalk: that's the one! :rltb:


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

I've been bitten by the bug too! I recently picked up a 1971 218 with a great blue pinstriped face (unfortunately no pics yet). Initially I wasn't a fan of the Spaceviews, but after seeing these pictures, I've been converted. Now to find a nice one...

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## gd427 (Nov 29, 2007)

Some really nice Accutrons out there, thanks for alll the photos guys.

Anyone got any other exotica, in the way of modded 214s ???

A couple of guys in the States are doing skeletonized Astronaut dials with an intricately cut away dial to reveal inner movement.

On the subject of general repairs servicing parts etc, one or two folks I found unbelievably helpful, particularly Dave Stroup at Dr Accutron, worth a look in at his website.

Others worthy of mention Old Father Time for dials and hands.

Gary Turk on E Bay watchman1108 has also been reliable for parts.

I have a couple of guys I am trying out for repairs around Cheshire, and one on the Wirral who sound hopeful also.

Anyone else any contacts for servicing apart from Bulova service centre who I suspect might be dear.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

gd427 said:


> Anyone else any contacts for servicing apart from Bulova service centre who I suspect might be dear.


Of course our own Silver Hawk is a bit of an expert when it comes to the servicing of Accutrons, and electric watches generally. Click on the "Electric Watches" icon at the top of the forum page to go through to his website.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> gd427 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else any contacts for servicing apart from Bulova service centre who I suspect might be dear.
> ...


Thanks Rich! Doing a few 218s, Electro-Chrons and LIPs as I type.... :yes:

But still waiting for this Longines Ultra-Quartz to arrive...I guess its mid way across the Atlantic, or sitting in HM Customs & Excise office taz. Can someone please tell me how to avoid duty on a watch that comes to me for repair. i.e. it will be going back to its owner, and therefore, I should not have to pay duty on the value of the watch.


----------



## blumbkaatt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

i got into the accutron zone too....

i really love those watches but i definitely find them really small for my wrist..

Do you know any accutron with a case over 38mm w/o the crown?

cheers

B.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

blumbkaatt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i got into the accutron zone too....
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't think Accutrons come much bigger than this lump of stainless steel. This is the Astronaut II GMT...and measures 40.5 mm excluding crown. It has a 2185 movement in it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Whoops...these are even bigger at 41.0 mm


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Great to see another Accutron fan on board. I really must do some new pics of mine as I don't want to bore everyone with the same old shots. So until I can, here's a very quick and dirty snap of my fave 'tube' of 218's (well and 228's). The oval on left is a whopping 43mm sans crown, TV from PG, middle is an assymetric accuquartz (tuning fork for drive, quartz for timing) then a solid 10k accuquartz and finally my franken.










cheers

Andy


----------



## blumbkaatt (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys these look great!

but...rare...

i just bought a spaceview (looks pretty genuine to me )and it appears to be way too small for my wrist, plus i discovered a strange thing, the distance between the lugs is not 18mil but 17 (17.5 to be precise)!!!

i couldn't find any bulova bracelet going in 17mm... 

is that common fact for spaceviews/accutrons?

cheers

B.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

blumbkaatt said:


> i just bought a spaceview (looks pretty genuine to me )and it appears to be way too small for my wrist, plus i discovered a strange thing, the distance between the lugs is not 18mil but 17 (17.5 to be precise)!!!
> 
> i couldn't find any bulova bracelet going in 17mm...


There seem to be quite a few 17.5mm NOS bracelets being advertised on Ebay at the moment ("squinky" is selling a few). I recently ordered one of the cheap ones for my single* Accutron but it hasn't yet arrived.

* I hope to rectify this, given time.


----------



## blumbkaatt (Sep 16, 2008)

yes i know

but no trace of 17.5 Bulova bracelet though... :huh:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

blumbkaatt said:


> but no trace of 17.5 Bulova bracelet though... :huh:


If you mean ones with the tuning fork logo or "Bulova" on them then I've seen them on sale, though not on Ebay. Unfortunately I can't PM you (you could e-mail me using my username at gmail.com)...


----------

